# Bloat in fish



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a horrid feeling that one of my little chubbies has bloat. 

Last year, I took her to a fish specialist and they did a scrape, but could find nothing wrong. He thought the fish may be a female and she could be egg bound. He suggested that I get a couple more male fish, which I did, however she is still fairly swollen around her abdomen.

This afternoon I stopped by the pond to check on her and she looks really lethargic. The vets in our area do not seem to be equipped to diagnose problem in fish. Would really appreciate some advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I assume you mean the European chub (_Squalius cephalus_)? Before we can give you an answer we will need to know the water parameters in the pond. Bloat can be caused by feeding too much dry food, so some info on the diet would be useful. Finally can you get a piccy?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleccy said:


> I assume you mean the European chub (_Squalius cephalus_)? Before we can give you an answer we will need to know the water parameters in the pond. Bloat can be caused by feeding too much dry food, so some info on the diet would be useful. Finally can you get a piccy?


Not sure if I can get a pic, but will try. It is a little shubunkin and one of two in my pond. There are around 12 fish altogether.

The water quality is really good and is tested regularly. We have just started giving them a bit of food now the weather is getting better, but it started swelling last year.

I took it along to our local pond shop, since the Manager is really well up on fish ailments. He performed a scrape, but could find nothing wrong!

He thought the fish was a little female and could be egg bound, hence we brought another two male fish in the hope that they would expel the eggs. Sadly that has not happened.

I really am attached to the little guy or girl, and am really worried that we may lose her


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I highly doubt that the fish could be egg-bound, it's a little too early for this at the moment. Spawning doesn't usually take place until April. To sex goldfish look at the gill covers, the gill covers on males are covered in small bumps called tubercles. However you can only sex the fish whilst it is in season.

When looking at the fish from above, do the scales stick out like a pinecone?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really Luke.

I have just had a really good look and it does seem like just an extended middle. It was really perky this morning, but this afternoon, it looks a bit lethargic again. I think I will have to take him/her to the pond shop tomorrow. It's just so worrying


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Two other possibilities are internal tumors or a problem with the swimbladder, internal damage could also be to blame.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleccy said:


> Two other possibilities are internal tumors or a problem with the swimbladder, internal damage could also be to blame.


Oh no  Vets seem to know or be able to do very little for fish. I have checked my pond today and no sign of him or her.

I keep fishing out a load of frog spawn at the moment! Don't suppose that could have anything to do with it - no, that sounds a bit silly!


----------

